

Ask HN: Can anyone describe their experience using Xamarin for mobile apps? - alexgaribay

I'm interested in getting a license for Xamarin and I heard about the tool a while back. It looks very powerful and it appeals to me since I have some experience in C#.<p>Like the title says, can anyone describe their experience using Xamarin to develop mobile apps?
If so, was the platform successful for you and would you recommend it?
======
Throwadev
I tried the trial version a while ago. I couldn't get the debug to run from
visual studio because of something weird with Android device images missing or
not being found. Never bothered trying more. I get really turned off when I'm
trying a new tool and hit errors right away.

